# male verses female



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hello all!!! I hope I am in right place!!! Thank you to Luvmyhavanese on guiding me through this site My husband and I are looking into a third dog. We have an eleven year old lab named Lizzie and a seven year old cocker spaniel named Ginger!!! They are very spoiled. I went the other night and looked at five week old havanese puppies They were too cute. I was wondering, we have a laid back house with no human children and I was wondering which way to go between choosing a male and female. I am involved in dog therapy and I am going to involve the new puppy into my program. Just wanting some input on which way to go. I hope this all makes sense. Is anyone from Indiana? Have a great day 
Meg


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hi Reece!!!
May I ask who you got your havanese from in Indiana?
Thanks,
Meg


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Meg did you go look at puppies from a breeder in Indidana? who?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I went Circus City havanese and feel in love with them and the breeder!!!
Meg


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kim is a great, love her to death. 
Who's puppy are you looking at Gigi's or Kella's


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

With Havanese there are more individual differences than just male/female differences. The saying goes that the female will love you and the male will be in love with you.

I think Beth Johnson is not that far from you. Here's a link to their website:
http://www.felizhavanese.com/


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hello!!!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*I didn't know we had 'good' breeders in Indiana...*

I just went to circus city's website...nice looking dogs.

I'm in Noblesville Indiana. Glad to see others here. Maybe if we ever get our havs we can plan an Hoosier Havanese Meet & Greet.

Oh and I edited to add I had read about Payasa in Greenfield. That's the only one I 'knew' was reputable.

Couldn't find Bowley's.

Any others? I'm ideally hoping to be <5 hours...closer would be great.
Trish


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hey Trish 

There is a good breeder in Indy. Havinfunhavanese.com My husband and I went there and met with her. We thought she was very nice. We liked Circus City because we felt that she was really educated on this joyous little breed. Let me know what you think!!! If we both get our havavese we will have to meet up sometime. I am about an hour and half away from ya!!!!
Meg


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I have a female and find her to be *very* loving! I can't imagine having a more loving dog! I've also read the saying that Tom posted, but maybe my girl is a tomboy! lol 

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I also have 2 little girls (although one is a maltese) who I absolutely adore. I have thought about a boy but I absolutely love my girls and couldn't imagine anything more loving! As to therapy dogs-they both have their certificates (TDI). Make sure to get involved with the training early on. Lots of different socialization. Many obedience clubs have classes for CGC which will also help you train for therapy.

Good luck,
Amanda


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I have a boy & a girl. While they are both very loving & sweet, i can definately see a difference. Dreamer is a total love bug & she wants nothing more than to cuddle with me but she doesnt do it in the way Tripp does. They way he looks at me & gives kisses. He really does seem to be 'in love' with me while Dreamer loves me. Make sense?? Its all in how they give their affection i think. Now Tripp is almost 1 & hope he doesnt change!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

It just seems to me, that females would be more "nurturing" by nature, in all species and breeds, since they have the "mothering" instinct. I know a few weeks ago I was terribly ill with food poisoning and Gucci would NOT leave my side and even slept all day with me, cuddling, even though she's still a puppy and I know she has a ton of energy. Logically, it would seem like females would make great therapy dogs?

Kara


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I got lucky, both are mine are great, one each. Stogie is for sure a tad more "in love". He is a big time cuddler. 

Sorry you were sick Kara, glad Gucci took care of you. 

I can vouch also for the link Tom provided, Beth Johnson is great! We hung out at Westminster some. 

Just make sure the breeders you speak with do health testing. Good luck! Im sure whatever you decide on will be great.


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

My Skiver boy is in love with me, and the feeling is mutual! :biggrin1: He is a big ole lover boy!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Valentino is my first male pet and it's the best experience I've had by far! He wants to snuggle all the time....so sweet! His name fits him well!!:kiss:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I think with any breed you have to look for the puppy, male or female, that displays the traits you want in a grown dog. I was looking for a curious, athletic but attentive puppy, one that would be good candidate for obedience and agility. I was lucky and fell in love with the first one Havanese puppy I meet. She has been every thing I could want. They may all have these traits but I’m sure she is doubly special LOL.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*We have 2 girls and 1 boy human kids so a boy dog*

'evens' us out...3 and 3.

I was glad to see boys are equally popular in this breed; usually girls are favored.

Do they mark every tree like my beagle does. He just has to pee everywhere. LOL. Only outside though.

Trish


----------

